# A thread for owners and admirers of large, rounded female backsides



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I think we need pictures.

*
NOW*


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, this came up in a Google search for "bubble butt":










:laughing:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

....mmm booty


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Hummmmm...what does it mean when your gay guy neighbour tells you that you have a sweet little ass?!? Well...I guess I do!!!
:crazy:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Sooo...
> 
> YouTube - Sponge Bob Square Butt Burger King Commercial Full Song HD


Right angles... :blushed:


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

You get a special badge of coolness for starting this topic. I am quite curvy and do not shy away from the fact that I am quite bootilicious 

In fact, my mother insists it is a female genetic strain in our family. You can line all the Rogers women up and identify them as such by the shape of their backside... 

Wootie for the Bootie


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Robatix said:


> Right angles... :blushed:


The ass gods aim to please everyone! 
...I'm more of an acute angle kinda girl...:wink:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> The ass gods aim to please everyone!
> ...I'm more of an acute angle kinda girl...:wink:


You are acute, girl. :wink:

[/lame e-pickup line]


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I remember when I was in middle school we'd go around slapping asses all day. Some of the best times of my life. :crazy:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Jinxies said:


> You get a special badge of coolness for starting this topic. I am quite curvy and do not shy away from the fact that I am quite bootilicious
> 
> In fact, my mother insists it is a female genetic strain in our family. You can line all the Rogers women up and identify them as such by the shape of their backside...
> 
> Wootie for the Bootie


Ahahaha...awesome. My mom's side is where I got it from. She said her mother and grandmother all had this phenomenon :crazy:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Queen of Leaves said:


> The ass gods aim to please everyone!


So there's an entire pantheon of deities devoted to butts? Awesome. :laughing:



> _...I'm more of an acute angle kinda girl...:wink:_






























Enjoy. :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Robatix said:


> So there's an entire pantheon of deities devoted to butts? Awesome. :laughing:


Yep!



Robatix said:


> Enjoy. :wink:


:blushed:
*faints*


Let's not leave out those fans of obtuse angles 




















Hmmm...idk...I think this conversation JUST GOT WEIRD!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Hmmm...idk...I think this conversation JUST GOT WEIRD!


I'll say. Obtuse angles are disgusting, and people who like them should be ashamed.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

hmm boy shorts, perfect complement to a round butt.


----------



## lalalalalalalala (Apr 4, 2010)

This is a lovely thread. Let's hear it for the girls with the ass: Mexicans, Africans, Brazilians, and Indians. 
 I do happen to be Mexican. I'm pretty sure the ass gods have blessed me. I don't like the word "butt" so I'm trying not to use it. Butt doesn't sound as sexy as ass. "She's got that butt" or "She's got some ass" Which sounds better?

I feel a bit awkward talking about my body parts, on a forum. Or in real life.
Well, I should probably get over it, so if anyone's wondering:
38-28-40

28 sucking it in  Hey, I'm not going to starve to look good when I can suck it in and get away with it anyways. I do look like a female, and I always used to whine about my ass. Everyone always asked me why I thought that was a bad thing. I've been told that I should be a stripper. Even though that's, er, not something I would do, it's pretty flattering. 

I just wrote 2 paragraphs about my ass and bragging about myself.

Forgive me.


----------



## momidoll (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm petite, and I've always had more bottom than anything else. I think round butts are sexy.


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

I really do think they make the rockin' world go 'round


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

kdm1984 said:


> I know Sir Mix-A-Lot isn't the only one.
> 
> The female backside seems to be appreciated less than ample breasts and hips, butt it can be a curve all the same.
> 
> ...


YAY! thanks for starting this thread* kdm1984* - at times i feel discouraged, because all of my friends are like barbie-like of 5'8 tall and thin. i'm 5'0 hourglass, apple-bottom here! so today, in this moment, i will feel gleeful 

oh, i meant to say prior on another thread, you look awesome, nice bod, it is clear you work out


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

YouTube - Sir Mix A Lot ~ Baby Got Back!! (I Like Big Butts and i can not Lie!) ~ (LYRICS)

Okay, not that extreme, but please, have some curvature.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

Jinxies said:


> You get a special badge of coolness for starting this topic. I am quite curvy and do not shy away from the fact that I am quite bootilicious
> 
> In fact, my mother insists it is a female genetic strain in our family. You can line all the Rogers women up and identify them as such by the shape of their backside...
> 
> Wootie for the Bootie


 Wootie for the bootie indeed!


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

stareingharder > Find more posts by stareingharder > lol


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

momidoll said:


> I'm petite, and I've always had more bottom than anything else. I think round butts are sexy.


 Yes they are!


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

Very nice ass she got!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes to curvy bottoms! Down with anorexic skeleton asses! :laughing:


----------



## am143 (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not something I've ever been PROUD of but I got some booty on me. My fiancé L O V E 'S it! That's all I care about. haha


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

\o/


----------



## Toffan (Sep 3, 2009)

Dang! It's getting harder and harder for me to scroll all the way down to the Quick Reply field without getting stuck on the way. :happy:

And to think there are those who make their naturally large trunks smaller, not because they are getting in the way but just because some people see them as "vulgar". Will women ever have the right to their own sexuality without being looked down upon? It's just so silly, call me vulgar, pervert, unsophisticated or whatever word you're using. I don't care! I lov'em, I really do! roud:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

bionic said:


> \o/


Dayyyyuuuummm!


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Some brothers like to mistreat em.
They love em, and leave em, I pull up quick to retrieve em.
So ladies if the butt is round, and you want a triple x low down.
Call 1-900-Wul-fdot and kick those nasty thoughts.


----------

